# Freezing cookies, etc



## amber (Dec 19, 2005)

Is it ok to freeze homemade cookies, brownies, and chocolate covered pretzels?  Will they taste just as good?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 19, 2005)

We freeze lots of cookies and brownies all the time, especially now.  We are actually borrowing freezer space at someone else's home.  I don't know about pretzels.


----------



## amber (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks Andy!


----------

